# My Collection of Highflyers



## Nazim Khan (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello to all the members.
I am going to post pictures of some of my pigeons. All respected memers are requested to put their valueable comments.
Thanks 

Bird No 1


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great man, neat and well structured body, was it raised at your loft ?


----------



## Nazim Khan (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks brother Sreeshs for liking the bird. Yes this is my home young bird.


----------

